# Insurance..??



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

can anyone tell what group insurance a R33 GTR-V spec is. Im 27 yrs young and a clean licence now.

if i cant put it on my buisness insurance i will have to do it seperately.


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Its the highest group i'm afraid. Group 20. 

Waqas


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

oh well better speak to mr insurance broker nicely


----------



## Meister (Mar 21, 2003)

Jason.

Make sure you get lots of quotes. I am only 23 and some of the quotes I got were THOUSANDS more than others. I am now insured with tesco insurance, so give them a try.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

cheers marco ive had a few quotes a R33 skyline is about £600 cheaper than my esc cossie so it will give more money to mod it a bit 

Quotes from £800 to 3k+


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Jason,

For what its worth I have read about a few peoples worries and hassles with tescos insurance, im sure a search of this database will bring them to light.

I also think that £800 seems a touch on the low side given that you are younger than me and I have just been down this route and couldnt get anyone to go under a grand. Still you may have been lucky!! just double check is all Id say.

The best people I found to speak to were A-Plan and the guy I deal with was called Olly I think!!

Enjoy your new mota ;-)

James............:smokin:


----------

